# Welches ist derzeit die beste Wärmeleitpaste ?



## -RedMoon- (8. Januar 2018)

*Welches ist derzeit die beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Habe günstig einen geköpften I7-7700K erhalten, wo der IHS noch nicht verklebt ist.
Diesen möchte ich jetzt verkleben und mit guter WLP "ausstatten".
Da ich kein OC betreiben werde, benötige ich kein Flüssigmetall.

Habe hier noch eine Tube Noctua NT-H1 herumliegen, ist aber sicher fast schon drei Jahre alt. Damals war es die beste WLP.

Welches ist heute die beste WLP?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches ist derzeit die beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Wenns eine Paste und kein Metall sein soll dürfte die Kryonaut von Thermal Grizzly aktuell die leistungsstärkste sein.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches ist derzeit die beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Du kannst auch deine alte Paste nehmen. Macht eh kaum einen Unterschied und alles ist besser als das, was drin war.


----------



## v3nom (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches ist derzeit die beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Kryonaut von Thermal Grizzly


----------



## -RedMoon- (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches ist derzeit die beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

danke, schaue mior mal die Kryonaut an



> Du kannst auch deine alte Paste nehmen. Macht eh kaum einen Unterschied und alles ist besser als das, was drin war.


das wollte ich ursprünglich auch tun, aber der Hersteller meint wohl auf der Webseite, dass die Noctua WLP nur 2 Jahre haltbar wäre.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches ist derzeit die beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Zur Not geht auch Ketchup. PCGH hat den Test gemacht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1FV4ZX_0RFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Darkseth (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches ist derzeit die beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst auch deine alte Paste nehmen. Macht eh kaum einen Unterschied und alles ist besser als das, was drin war.


Jup, und da du nicht übertakten willst (Weiß garnicht warum...? Selbst wenn du den Standard Takt nicht erhöhen willst, reduzier doch wenigstens die Spannung? "Auto" Spannungs settings klatschen oft gerne DEUTLICH zu viel Spannung drauf, als nötig.. Bei meinem i7 6700k z.B. 1.35 Volt @ Stock, obwohl 1.18v~ schon stabil wären.), sind das ein oder andere Grad eh wayne.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches ist derzeit die beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> das wollte ich ursprünglich auch tun, aber der Hersteller meint wohl auf der Webseite, dass die Noctua WLP nur 2 Jahre haltbar wäre.



Grundsätzliches zu dem Thema:

- Der Unterschied zwischen der billigsten und der besten WLP sind nur ne Handvoll Grad - interessant für Übertakter aber für einen Normalsterblichen völlig bedeutungslos (weil es auch bedeutungslos ist ob eine CPU 40, 60 oder 85°C heiß wird - so lange nichts drosselt was erst bei 100 passiert ist alles ok).
- WLP ist so lang "haltbar" wie sie noch nicht ausgetrocknet ist. In einer verschlossenen Tube beispielsweise hält die sich mehrere Jahrzehnte. Klar sagt der Hersteller sie läuft ab - er will ja neue verkaufen.
Wenn du die WLP rausholst und man sie noch gut verstreichen kann und sie nicht bröcklig ist oder sowas dann ist sie noch gut.


----------



## -RedMoon- (9. Januar 2018)

hast auch wieder Recht. Die Paste ist noch schön cremig. Ich denke die nutze ich...zur Not kann ich ja etwas Ketchup untermischen 



Darkseth schrieb:


> Jup, und da du nicht übertakten willst (Weiß garnicht warum...? Selbst wenn du den Standard Takt nicht erhöhen willst, reduzier doch wenigstens die Spannung? "Auto" Spannungs settings klatschen oft gerne DEUTLICH zu viel Spannung drauf, als nötig.. Bei meinem i7 6700k z.B. 1.35 Volt @ Stock, obwohl 1.18v~ schon stabil wären.), sind das ein oder andere Grad eh wayne.



undervolting mache ich natürlich schon, wie jetzt auch bei meinem 6700K


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches ist derzeit die beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Ich habe hier noch die AC Silver 5 liegen mit über 5 Jahren und die ist noch Gebrauchsfähig. In der Tat ist der Unterschied zwischen Pasten ( vor Jahren mal selbst getestet und dabei kamen ungefähr max. 3°C raus ) gering und selbst die beste Paste hilft dann wenig wenn zb. die Belüftung vom Gehäuse nicht stimmig ist oder zb. die Graka genügend warme Luft im Gehäuse verteilt etc.


----------



## DonBongJohn (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches ist derzeit die beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Zahnpasta geht wirklich, sollte man nur jedes halbe Jahr wechseln. 
Spreche da aus Erfahrung!


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches ist derzeit die beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Es funktioniert ausnahmslos alles was eine vergleichsweise hohe Viskosität hat und einen Siedepunkt von über sagen wir 60-70°C.

WLP macht nichts anderes, als den isolierenden Luftspalt zwischen CPU und Kühlerboden zu entfernen. Ob das Zahnpasta, Leitpaste, Ketchup, Glyzerin, Mayo, Metall, Honig oder sonst irgendein Glibber ist ist wurscht. Hauptsache eben keine Luft. Dass die "Leistung" des ganzen Zeugs ähnlich ist liegt daran dass die WLP im betrieb nur Größenordnung ein Zehntel Millimeter dick ist - da kann einfach nicht viel isoliert werden mit Flüssigkeiten.
Die kaufbaren Wärmeleitpasten haben das nur optimiert indem sie nicht gammeln, nur langsam austrocknen und Bestandteile enthalten die Wärme besser leiten.


----------



## Piratentruppe33 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches ist derzeit die beste Wärmeleitpaste ?*

Also ich hab zwar kein Vergleichswert zur anderen, da ich immer die gleiche nehme, aber mit der mx4 von artic hatte ich nie probleme, vorroausgesetz ist natürlich das ordentliche auftragen, habe am anfang auch etwas zuviel immer genommen, aber mittlerweile finde ich immernoch das es eine sehr gute wlp ist und auch nicht sehr oft wechseln musste. Bei der CPU nach 3 oder 4Jahren war sie noch in guten Zustand, trotzdem neue dann drauf gemacht sicherheitshalber, aber hätte es mir denke auch sparen können, dazu preislich auch absolut ok, 15-20Euro für die Kryo wäre es mir nicht wirklich wert.
Ansonten halt flüssig Metall.

3Jahre alt...Tube auf und benutzen.  Die MX4 sieht nach 3Jahren in der Tube wie neu aus...


----------

